# Cows VS Toy



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

This is so funny, I had to post. Sorry if it's been posted before. First time I've seen it.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Too funny! I can just imagine how much the farmer must've laughed when he/she realised that herding could be done with a remote controlled car, haha.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I couldn't breathe I was laughing so hard! I love cows, they're so funny!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the end were they are getting brave and getting close then the car moves and they all jump.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hhahah, that is too funny!! Gotta love cows!!

They were so interested in it, yet were afraid of it at the same time...thats too cute!

Thanks for sharing that ShutUpJoe!!!


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

HeeHee loved that vid!!! I must show it to my hubby he LOVES cows XD!


----------



## StreakersCowgurl (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! That was hilarious lol


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

that is amazing! i laughed so hard


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl: Freaking awesome video!! Too funny.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Why can I see the farmer sitting there with a can rounding up cows without moving laughing his head off. " Gee glad ingot little jimmy that RC car for Xmas"


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ahahaha. I love it! I've never seen a cow chase something like that before.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

OMG ****!!! I think my dinner is coming up I laughed so hard....


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Too funny! Wonder if the cows at the back of the herd knew what was going on?


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

So cute! Like cats, haha. I'm so interested, but OMG it moved, run away! Now chase it! Love cows. =]


----------



## FLACKA (Sep 18, 2011)

ShutUpJoe said:


> This is so funny, I had to post. Sorry if it's been posted before. First time I've seen it.
> RC Round Up !Very Funny! - YouTube


 Reallytoo funny. My dad had cows out in Texas. First he used horses, then 4 wheelers. Maybe he wouldve kept them if he knew he could do it with a 4 wheel remote control. Everything done from the front porch> LOL


----------



## iHorse (Sep 21, 2011)

That's the funniest cow incident that I've ever seen in my entire life! I've never laughed so hard because of cows! The farmer must've been rolling on the floor laughing. :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Well, it's more cost-effective than a horse! :rofl:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

LOL I had to watch it again. It's just too funny and the music fits it so well.


----------

